# Additives that will stay suspended



## KoffeeKat (Aug 25, 2015)

I think I am LS obsessed at the moment. Must be the challenge.roblem:

I am wondering what additives will remain suspended in LS when it is diluted. I've searched around the forum and the net in general and don't see much from sources that I trust outright IYKWIM:shifty:

Has anyone tried silk powder dissolved in the the lye?

Clays? 

An exfoliant of any kind?http://www.soapmakingforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## IrishLass (Aug 25, 2015)

If you are making the soap yourself with KOH and oils, you will find it impossible to suspend anything in it. From what I've read, you need to add a suspending agent of some kind if you want anything to stay afloat. Here is a site that lists suspending agents for liquid soap: http://chemistscorner.com/cosmeticsciencetalk/discussion/739/suspending-particles-in-liquid-soap


HTH!
IrishLass


----------



## KoffeeKat (Aug 26, 2015)

Rats - that kind of defeats the purpose. :cry:

On the other hand ... I might have to try the silk powder dissolved in the lye for myself, just to prove it can't be done.  

I know there are people here who will understand.


----------



## Susie (Aug 26, 2015)

Of course we all understand.  But you asked a question, and you got an answer that is true in most of our experiences.  However, if you get a different result than the rest of us did, please come back and share it!  That is how we all learn and find out things that change what we do and how we do it.


----------



## KoffeeKat (Aug 26, 2015)

I hear you Susie. I wouldn't bother if Irish Lass had tried and failed but her response makes me think she hasn't tried it herself. 

Out in the blogosphere apparently micas, wallnut shells and all sorts just magically hang there. Makes no sense so I am definitely not going there! :crazy:

But since silk floats and is dissolved in the lye, it seemed possible. 

Perhaps someone else has tried and failed and will see the thread.


----------



## DeeAnna (Aug 26, 2015)

"...But since silk ... is dissolved in the lye, it seemed possible. ..."

You've answered your own question as it pertains to silk.

Silk in soap is "in solution" meaning the silk fibers have been dissolved by the lye and have become liquid themselves. Silk should not be found in finished soap as particles or fibers, unless it's not been given enough time to dissolve -- or perhaps leaving it as fibers is your plan? IMO, silk isn't the same as clay or coffee granules or whatever that remain as particulates.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Aug 26, 2015)

The only time I've gotten anything "suspended" in liquid soap is when I diluted my LS with tap water instead of distilled. It was opalescent and shimmering. It looked like I added mica to it. It was very beautiful. Unfortunately, lather was significantly reduced so that's not really an option. Now, I wonder if with more CO in a recipe (mine was 100% oo) you could still get a decent amount of bubbles and still have some shimmer. 

I also noticed that you don't need to use tap for all of you liquid to get that shimmer only a little will do. So, you may be able to play with this and get it to work. It could also be that its just my own local water that does it and yours wont have the same dissolved minerals and get the same effect.

Of course, then you also deal with more soap scum that way too. Trade offs.


----------

